# Walking Dead starts tomorrow people , anyone else as pumped as me



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah buddy walking dead is starting tomorrow ........

anyone else as pumped as me , this is the second series i have been addicted to the first one was sopranos






ahhh snap they got obama

MakeMeZombie.com - Turn Yourself into a Zombie for Halloween <<<<<<<< here is a site you can zombify your pics, we should all do a zombie pic and post it up ... zomBCA if you will , any one down?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to watching this. Definitely.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

BEST show EVER!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

<<< pretty sexy walker if you ask me lol


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> BEST show EVER!!!


x2  .......


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and my zombie wifey...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

random side note the walking dead pc game is sooooooooooooooooo good too, its like the show in a way but totally different characters, based on the comics, but it is as addicting if not more so addicting than the show, you can get pirated copies off pirate bay for free episodes 1-4 , its not like a typical game its like an interactive tv show totally awesome


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

AMC has a Walking Dead Marathon today starting from beginning to new season....personally My fave at the moment is "Breaking Bad" an awesome show.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i cant get into breaking bad because of the dad off malcolm in the middle.... that show was soooo awful that it has me jaded on him... it took me forever to let go of "danny tanner" offf full house to give ole bob sagat a chance again... but after his comedy special he won me back..


JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> AMC has a Walking Dead Marathon today starting from beginning to new season....personally My fave at the moment is "Breaking Bad" an awesome show.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Bob sagat won me back with a single line in the movie Half Baked. Lol I won't repeat it on here but it shattered my impression of him instantly.

You should definitely try Breaking Bad again, I would say its THE best show on right now. (next to game of thrones)

Looking forward to zombies! Hopefully the show moves a bit quicker than last season.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

HECK yes I'm looking forward to the Walking Dead. Something to watch before Game of Thrones is back


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am so pumped... I have had my pvr set for almost a week lol... I get to go get payed to do some shooting at work tomorrow and then go home and watch walking dead... Doesnt get much better then that 

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

c'mon guys get your zombie pics on.... 
makemezombie.com .... its all in fun ,


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is me:








My daughter:








My 13 year old son:








My 10 year old son:








And my 18 month old son:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

awesome, nice batch of freaks, i did all my kids too, my second youngest is chugging out of a sippy cup , zombie toddlers need juice too lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

My 18month old kinda looks like chucky hahahha


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

looking forward to it. oh ya


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Here i am, and i look hungry


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If you upload it through again you get fat and hideous looking like that floater in the well.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

so awesome


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking forward to the start of Season 3.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been pumped since last season. Having a party tomorrow night. Lots of friends coming. Gonna eat brains.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I need human meat!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rick as a zombie!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Here is me:


I think you wasted 15K on your teeth.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> I think you wasted 15K on your teeth.


hahhahahaha hahahhahah


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Scherb said:


> Here i am, and i look hungry
> 
> View attachment 12093


I tried for u we will c if it works


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

oooopps double post


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

todays the day people...

wish we had a count down feature

Log In | Facebook <<<< for those of you with facebook here is the facebook game..


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Claudia said:


> I tried for u we will c if it works


Thanks Claudia. that is much better.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

It took me awhile to clue onto the fact that it's a "TV" series.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that was good! Way more gory then usual too... Crazy.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I pvr'd it SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH lol


effox said:


> Wow, that was good! Way more gory then usual too... Crazy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's why I didn't go into any specifics, just in case.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Officially hooked ha ha! Not a bad start to season 3 at all , won't say anything further i am sure a few people are possibly catching up now.Waiting patiently for next week!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i watched it now ... alright jeezuz effox you scared the crap outta me... i had flashbacks to when i found out santa wasnt real ...

the dudes at amc know just when to pull the plug and leave ya hanging ... anyone else swear at there tv ... alot every episode i say to myself ... bastards did it again... now im hooked like a fiend , 

awesome show... 
can we get an all clear that everyone has seen it lol so we can go into details


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I am in now way "patiently" waiting... I can't believe I have to wait a week for the next episode...

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

us too sundays are soo far apart, i was bummed it wasnt a 2 hr season premiere


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

when the show ended my screen went to "loading"
i waited for ever to realize the show was done for the first episode.. 
omgggggggggggggggggggg LOL

the new guys clearly seems like Left for dead 2 characters.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Best show EVER!!!
and a good start to this year's episodes
... And AMC let them drop the sh*t word... weird.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

i didnt see it because I was trying to finish season2 on netflix. Just finished it finally last night and now I want so bad to see it! AAAAAAA! Totally hooked, lost me a few times, but always brought me back.


----------

